# FCA's 2007 Astra CDX Wagon



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Guys, been a member for a while now and thought it was about time I posted a few pics of my Astra Wagon.
This is its latest version, all brought about by the inclusion of Audison's Bit One Processor.

The front end: Crescendo OPUS 8.9B 3Way, MB-6 Mid Bass and MB-3 Midrange









The fully Dynamat'd doors, and the midbass mounting









A-pillar mounted T1R V3 Tweeter









Sony XAV-W1 DoubleDin DVD/CD Headunit (this has retained full steering wheel control)









Audison Bit One Processor









Audison Distribution Block









The rear hatch area showing the 2 X Audison LRx3.1k, the LRx 2.9 amplifiers and the Crossfire BMF1528 15" Subwoofer









The beginning of the sparewheel sub enclosure. The upper MDF ring and lower MDF floor were "connected" using MDF strips, then 8 layers of fibreglass and Dynamat sound deadening were applied to complete a "tub". The enclosure volume is approximately 60 litres.









The rear D-pillar mounted Infinity 4" midrange. These are wired in "Hafler" effect to create an ambience in the sound field.









All power wiring used throughout the install is Audison Connect Sonus. 1/0 Gauge from battery to distro block, 4 Gauge from distro block to amps. The battery negative to body is also upgraded to 1/0 Gauge, as well as the distro block to chassis.
All RCA interconnects are Audison Sonus series from the headunit to Bit One and from the Bit One to the amps.

Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

nice install, whats this "hafler effect"


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> nice install, whats this "hafler effect"


Very brief description..
A bandpassed, time delayed, attenuated L-R signal.
Both drivers are wired in series across only the +'s of the amp.
This can have the effect of raising the front stage and introducing an ambient "feeling" as if in a much larger environment.
It was discovered by a chap named Hafler ( his first name escapes me at the moment)

Do a search for Ge0's install thread and he gets into a description of Hafler to a greater degree.

Mark


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

As per MEA, sweet! Like this simplistic work Mark. Really lets customers see what that can do.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is the type of install I like simple, clean and classy, with excellent workmanship evident.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Luke352 said:


> This is the type of install I like simple, clean and classy, with excellent workmanship evident.


Thanks Luke,
I like to stick to the KISS principal.. besides it's all about how it sounds!

How is your install coming along?

Mark


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, that is some high tech stuff you got in your ride. 

I only wish I had the monies and time to do something like this. Props!


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

wow...are you a shop in Melbourne? im visiting there in a month, would be cool to check this car out if OK

cheers


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Irishfocus06 said:


> Man, that is some high tech stuff you got in your ride.
> 
> I only wish I had the monies and time to do something like this. Props!


Thanks for the compliment!
I think the sound gear value probably exceeds the market value of the car! 



vwtoby said:


> wow...are you a shop in Melbourne? im visiting there in a month, would be cool to check this car out if OK
> 
> cheers


I am a shop in Melbourne (South East suburbs).
PM me when you are leaving and I will give you the address and contact details.
Be cool to meet one of our Northern Hemisphere, car sound "cousins"

Mark


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Thanks Luke,
> I like to stick to the KISS principal.. besides it's all about how it sounds!
> 
> How is your install coming along?
> ...


Mine is going nowhere currently it's been too hot for me to work up the motivation too work on the car plus it still has to go back to the panel beaters to get the rear bar fixed and all the interior cleaned after they made a mess of it, so I don't trust them enough to have gear in the car when I send it back to be fixed. 

Luke


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Luke352 said:


> Mine is going nowhere currently it's been too hot for me to work up the motivation too work on the car plus it still has to go back to the panel beaters to get the rear bar fixed and all the interior cleaned after they made a mess of it, so I don't trust them enough to have gear in the car when I send it back to be fixed.
> 
> Luke


Never let a bit of heat get in the way of an install, I say!! 
My workshop becomes an oven on any moderately hot days, so I know what you mean..

Fair enough, not to trust the panel shop with any gear installed.. I would be the same.

Hopefully it cools down a bit, the car gets fixed ok and you can get back into it..

Mark


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Mark! time to update this thread too with those build pics!~~~


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> Mark! time to update this thread too with those build pics!~~~


Just for you... 

The rear "D-pillars" with hole cut for the Infinity mid, before the MDF ring was positioned









The MDF ring









The rear "D-pillars" with fleece stretched and resined, waiting for F/G mat to be applied

















The completed rear "D-pillar" after 2 layers of F/G mat, body filler and lots of sanding, then covered with headliner material!









The beginnings of the modified door panels

























The completed door panel (the Hertz midbass driver you can see in these pics has been replaced with the Crescendo 3Way set)









Mark


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

So the driver is still bolted to the inner metal of the door, correct? And the fiberglass piece is basically just a nice beauty cover?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> So the driver is still bolted to the inner metal of the door, correct? And the fiberglass piece is basically just a nice beauty cover?


Yes, the driver is bolted to the baffle which is bolted to the door itself.
The panel is only a beauty panel to hide the driver's mounting hardware.
The second pic in my original post shows the mounting arrangement..

Mark


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! 

Seeing all of the creative door pods you guys are making is getting my wheels turning


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

What about pics of the new pods Mark? I have seen them and I like.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Fabulous!!! I absolutely love 2 toned door panels


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

TEGBOY said:


> What about pics of the new pods Mark? I have seen them and I like.


Thanks for the compliments, guys!

Do you mean this version, Clint?










The whole install has changed since these pics and today I ordered a 2009 Honda Civic!.. so the whole car is about to change!

Mark


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Yeppo.. I prefer the stealthy look 

You're selling it?? Awesome, will you still have it this weekend? I still have NEVER heard it, I don't know how I have never actually sat and listened to it.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep, will be there in the Astra..
Honda will probably be a couple of weeks away.

I'll reserve the seat for you to have that listen.. before it all gets taken out!

Mark


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome work. simple and clean..i luv it!!
what model civic are you getting?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> awesome work. simple and clean..i luv it!!
> what model civic are you getting?


Thanks for the nice words..

Not sure if the Aussie models are the same as the U.S. and Canada, but it is the current Civic VTi-L.
I'm looking forward to getting it and doing the new install!

You have an '06 model? Have checked your thread.. :blush:

Mark


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Nicely done. I think I like the 2 tone in the earlier pics of the doors. Painted black it looks, how do I say this?????. added. The 2 tone , to me, really looks good. Matches the upper trim on the door. Keep up the good work.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Thanks for the nice words..
> 
> Not sure if the Aussie models are the same as the U.S. and Canada, but it is the current Civic VTi-L.
> I'm looking forward to getting it and doing the new install!
> ...


yes sir, it's an 06 2dr n-americain market model. 
the model you are getting looks the same as our 4dr models,but it's most probably asian built . i had the chance to ride in one in signapore and they seem to be a little bit better built through-out. quieter,for sure.
i will definitely stay tuned


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, I really like it. Like mentioned above it gets my "wheels" turning but I know deep down i cannot produce something like this  

Great work man. Great work.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks very much, Kenny..
It's all about to change tho'! This car is being traded, and a 2009 Honda Civic is replacing it.
Then an all new install starts.. all new gear, too.

Mark


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Good strip it, it sounded crap anyway  hehheh

One less in Expert class now, just kidding mate. You know I like it.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Clint! 

I will be back for 2010.. 
All new install, gear and car.. should be fun.. 
Team Honda will rule! (can I also be a Team SUV wanna-be?) 

Mark


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Look forward to seeing you back Mark 

Who knows maybe, I might even have a complete system by then, one that doesn't have "so-called" problems.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

If I can get the time, I will go to the National's as a spectator. I don't think the new car will be anywhere near ready by then! 
I think we both suffer from the "so called" problems!

Mark


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Well if you want a ride to Nationals let me know!!

BTW.. any damage from the rumoured earthquake that hit your area tonight?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the offer!

Car will be driveable, just probably no upgraded system.. 
Will have lots of deadening though! My 50 sheets of Dynamat arrived today! That's 55 sq/m!
Dynapad, Dynaliner and Hoodliner should be here in the next few days, as well.
Now I just need the new car to put it all in!

No rumour! Tremor rolled through here and shook the house a fair bit. Animals all "chucked a wobbly" for a few minutes .. no damage at all, at least not to our house.

Mark


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I know this is an older thread but I'm loving your attention to detail and your work. Very very nice!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey!, thanks Scooter.. 

You really had to dig deep to find this old thread!
September last year was the last activity. 
That's when this car was traded for an '09 Honda Civic and an all new build began..

Thanks again for the nice comment..

Mark


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I dig alot. I get my self in trouble sometimes cause of it. Thought I owed you a complament on your nice work! Thanks! I'll look at your other build adn see whats up there.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you on the 8thcivic as well?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

scooter99 said:


> Are you on the 8thcivic as well?


I do go there very occassionally..
Same username as here, but I get very frustrated with the attitude of some of the users, so I dont post much.
The main subjects there always seem to be navigation and why doesn't my system work? 
You a member too?

Mark


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am (scooter). I understand what you're saying completely!! They can be pretty bad sometimes. And to the other, keep in mind its a civic site not an audio site. There are a few people on there though that knows their stuff.


----------

